# Clubs in and around South Shields



## addictfreak (9 Jul 2009)

Just looking for a local club, nothing too serious but wanting to take part in group rides to improve overall fitness and climbing.


----------



## A Nutter (12 Jul 2009)

Sunderland has a few...
Stealth Cycling Group go out most Sundays...
You can find them on facebook...
I do have a number for them somewhere..


----------



## addictfreak (15 Jul 2009)

Thanks, Im really looking for roadies although i also mountain bike. Sealth looks a little tame for me rides are a bit short and i suspect fairly slow.


----------



## A Nutter (20 Jul 2009)

Its ok for streching my legs i dont do mountain but i usually like 50 er wen im in shape! However being out of shape atm and lazy!


----------



## stealthcycling (22 Jul 2009)

Stealth Cycle around tyne and wear, Please get in touch!!!
stealthcycling@hotmail.co.uk

We are changing our name to Health Cycling group on the 27th July!


----------

